# Water inside the trunk lid



## Chow (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi all. I have a Cruze 2017 LT hatchback version. When I open the trunk after a rainy day, I can hear some water flowing inside the door of the trunk (right hand side). The water pour from a crack at the end when the door is lifted high enough. Just wanted to know if this is normal.. I also checked the compartment, including the place where the battery locate. It is dry.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like you may be affected by this: New Bulletin for Gen 2 water leak


----------



## Chow (Oct 29, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like you may be affected by this: New Bulletin for Gen 2 water leak


Thank you so much. I checked the battery compartment last time after a heavy rain, and the battery tub is dry. Will it be the same issue? I actually have taken the car to the dealership for repairing and they said they located the problem and replaced a taillight combination. But it seems to be unfixed...


----------

